# Manny's apple smoked bacon



## al swearingen (Feb 8, 2012)

Manny's is a restaurant in MSP that makes the best bacon appetizer that I have ever had.  I've tried to replicate it,  but haven't had much luck.  Here is a picture of it,  has anyone made bacon thick (it's probably 3/4" thick) like this,  and how did you finish cooking it?  Thanks for any help!


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 9, 2012)

WOW!!!...............................now that's a slice of bacon 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My left arm got numb just looking at it.

I usually slice my bacon very thin, I've never had it that thick before.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 9, 2012)

At 3/4" that's a steak! Looks really good though!


----------



## al swearingen (Feb 9, 2012)

At the restaurant it is awesome,  at home I can't get it as tender and "cooked" all the way through like they do at the restaurant.


----------



## raptor700 (Feb 9, 2012)

They may be Deep frying, then tossing on a hot griddle or grill.


----------



## sausageboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Al Swearingen said:


> At the restaurant it is awesome,  at home *I can't get it as tender and "cooked" all the way through like they do at the restaurant*.



I looked up the restaurant, from their website I get the impression that they do things the fancy way.

I'll bet that they cook it sous vide (inside a vacuum bag in a circulated water bath ) to get the super tenderness and then they crisp up the outside.


:sausage:


----------



## desertlites (Feb 9, 2012)

I looked up the restaurant, from their website I get the impression that they do things the fancy way.

I'll bet that they cook it sous vide (inside a vacuum bag in a circulated water bath ) to get the super tenderness and then they crisp up the outside.


Yup pretty sure somthing like that than under the 1600* broiler, pic on there site shows insides are cooked before the outside gets it color.


----------



## gersus (Feb 9, 2012)

That looks really cool. I'd love to try it!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 9, 2012)

Now that is a good looking hunk of bacon


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 9, 2012)

Just a thought.........Do you think they smoke it cut to this size and then grill, broil, pressure cook or whatever they do to finish it off......


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 9, 2012)

No matter how they do it i want a piece and a pacemaker


----------



## teeznuts (Feb 9, 2012)

I just want a bite.


----------



## al swearingen (Feb 10, 2012)

desertlites said:


> I looked up the restaurant, from their website I get the impression that they do things the fancy way.
> 
> I'll bet that they cook it sous vide (inside a vacuum bag in a circulated water bath ) to get the super tenderness and then they crisp up the outside.
> 
> ...


So you are telling me my george foreman won't be the way to finishing it off.................... :)


----------

